# Best method for templating a deck



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've used some cheap cardboard and a compass (kind for making circles, not navigating) put a strip of cardboard up to one side and hold the compas paralled to the hull side set at just a few inches and simply draw line, the compass will follow the curves so the line will match the hull.

Cut it out and check it, if it fits, great and start on the other side, if not try again. Once you've done both sides tape them together with the proper spacing in between and check them. It's easier then it sounds


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Use three pieces of material. I buy masonite (1/8") for about $8.00. I cut two pieces about 6"x 36" or however long you want. The third piece is about 8" x 36". Take the first two pieces and use a short 2x4 (3"long) and hold it parallel to the center line of the boat while touching the edge of the side of the boat and trace the sides of the boat on the masonite. If you have done this right both pieces should match up to the sides perfectly. While they are in place against the sides of the boat glue lengths of the 8" masonite to the scribed pieces. When the glue dries you have a pattern.


----------



## Dave_Surfs (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you Gentlemen. I knew there had to be some experienced folks out there willing to share. I'll post some pics as the project progresses.

Thanks Again!
Dave


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

i use 1/8 lluan and hot glue it together


----------

